# Ignore lists



## copper (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm tired of reading the back and forth between a particular poster and many of the critics of this poster so I'm trying to add these individuals to an ignore list. Unfortunately for me one of those I would like to ignore is also a moderator (which the software says I cannot ignore). Is there a way to overcome this problem?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 25, 2006)

For obvious reasons, the system will not let you ignore those responsible for moderating the forums.  Nope, no way around it.


----------

